# Noopept - Neuroprotective agent



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Neuroprotective effect of novel cognitive enhancer noopept on AD-related cellular model involves the attenuation of apoptosis and tau hyperphosphorylation.*


AuthorsOstrovskaya RU, et al. Show all Journal
J Biomed Sci. 2014 Aug 6;21(1):74. [Epub ahead of print]


Affiliation
Abstract
BackgroundNoopept (N-phenyl-acetyl-L-prolylglycine ethyl ester) was constructed as a dipeptide analog of the standard cognition enhancer, piracetam. Our previous experiments have demonstrated the cognition restoring effect of noopept in several animal models of Alzheimer disease (AD). Noopept was also shown to prevent ionic disbalance, excitotoxicity, free radicals and pro-inflammatory cytokines accumulation, and neurotrophine deficit typical for different kinds of brain damages, including AD. In this study, we investigated the neuroprotective action of noopept on cellular model of AD, Aß25¿35-induced toxicity in PC12 cells and revealed the underlying mechanisms.ResultsThe neuroprotective effect of noopept (added to the medium at 10 ¿M concentration, 72 hours before ¿ß25¿35) was studied on ¿ß25¿35-induced injury (5 ¿M for 24 h) in PC12 cells. The ability of drug to protect the impairments of cell viability, calcium homeostasis, ROS level, mitochondrial function, tau phosphorylation and neurite outgrowth caused by ¿ß25¿35 were evaluated.Following the exposure of PC12 cells to ¿ß25¿35 an increase of the level of ROS, intracellular calcium, and tau phosphorylation at Ser396 were observed; these changes were accompanied by a decrease in cell viability and an increase of apoptosis. Noopept treatment before the amyloid-beta exposure improved PC12 cells viability, reduced the number of early and late apoptotic cells, the levels of intracellular reactive oxygen species and calcium and enhanced the mitochondrial membrane potential. In addition, pretreatment of PC12 cell with noopept significantly attenuated tau hyperphosphorylation at Ser396 and ameliorated the alterations of neurite outgrowth evoked by ¿ß25¿35.ConclusionsTaken together, these data provide evidence that novel cognitive enhancer noopept protects PC12 cell against deleterious actions of Aß through inhibiting the oxidative damage and calcium overload as well as suppressing the mitochondrial apoptotic pathway. Moreover, neuroprotective properties of noopept likely include its ability to decrease tau phosphorylation and to restore the altered morphology of PC12 cells. Therefore, this nootropic dipeptide is able to positively affect not only common pathogenic pathways but also disease-specific mechanisms underlying Aß-related pathology.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 26, 2014)

*SuperiorPeptide SALE*

*Products marked down as much as 70%. 
Inventory Clearance for New Product. 
Upgrading some Peptides to 5mg and 10mg per vial.

70% OFF
Ipamorelin 2mg
CJC-1295 DAC 2mg
COUPON CODE:  70CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE

50% OFF
Hexarelin 2mg
Thymosin Beta-4 2mg
CJC-1295 2mg
GHRP-6 5mg
GHRP-2 5mg
Frag 176-191 5mg
MK-2866 30mL
LGD-4033 30mL
GW-1516 30mL
COUPON CODE:  50CLEARANCE

*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE


30% OFF
All other Research Peptides, Research Proteins, Research Liquids
COUPON CODE:  30AUGOFF


*SPECIAL VALID WHILE SUPPLIES LAST*
**COUPONS CANNOT BE APPLIED ON PREVIOUS ORDERS. COUPONS CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS.


CLICK MY BANNER FOR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE


Coupons required to enter at checkout to honor discount.
*


----------



## JK69 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey there JJB1, I'm tryna access the website for the Noopept but which banner do I click on?


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 7, 2014)

JK69 said:


> Hey there JJB1, I'm tryna access the website for the Noopept but which banner do I click on?


Thank you for asking. I really appreciate it. Click this link please:

http://www.superiorpeptide.com/112.html


----------

